# The Shadow Of Vietnam. New Zealand's Experience.



## pardus (May 1, 2013)

http://www.nzonscreen.com/title/the-shadow-of-vietnam-1995 

I enjoyed this doco, and as a Scout who was trained by Vietnam vets, even more.


----------



## Brooklynben (May 1, 2013)

You might enjoy a movie; "The Odd Angry Shot" (1979)   Warning:  Aussies instead of Kiwi's (if you personally can handle that sort of thing). 
You might also enjoy "84 Charlie Mopic" which is a non 'fairy tale' movie interestingly shot as though it's the raw unedited film of a planned documentary.
*http://kat.ph/84-charlie-mopic-t1795149.html*


----------



## SpitfireV (May 1, 2013)

Hey thanks for that, Pardus. I've been having a bit of an interest in NZ/AU in Vietnam in the last wee while so this is quite timely. There's a book out at the moment that is a semi-official history of one of the inf batts there, lots of quotes and that sort of thing. I went to go buy it the payday after I saw it but it had gone :/

Some of you guys (especially you Pardus) might be interested in this PhD thesis on the SAS from Borneo to Vietnam, with most of it on VN. Lots of interviews with ex SAS types.

http://muir.massey.ac.nz/handle/10179/1242


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 1, 2013)

Have you read Grey Ghosts yet T?


----------



## pardus (May 1, 2013)

Brooklynben said:


> You might enjoy a movie; "The Odd Angry Shot" (1979) Warning: Aussies instead of Kiwi's (if you personally can handle that sort of thing).
> You might also enjoy "84 Charlie Mopic" which is a non 'fairy tale' movie interestingly shot as though it's the raw unedited film of a planned documentary.


 
I'll check the Odd Angry Shot out. 84 Charlie Mopic is a horrible movie!

Thanks.

Thanks for that link SpitfireV I will check it out.

Yeah Mac_NZ, I read it when I was in NZ, at least one guy I knew (RIP) was in that book. He's in a picture holding a playboy/penthouse. Bob Wibley, M60 gunner.


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 2, 2013)

Ahh true, I remember having a giggle at that picture.


----------



## digrar (May 2, 2013)

I've got grey ghosts on my kindle, have started it, but haven't finished it yet.

The Odd Angry Shot is a cult classic, but it's not the most realistic movie out there.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 2, 2013)

pardus said:


> I'll check the Odd Angry Shot out. 84 Charlie Mopic is a horrible movie!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


 
No worries. There's a bit at the end where they talk about how some of them ended up  seconded into MACSOGV and their thoughts on US SOF and that.


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 2, 2013)

I kept waiting for the CSM at the range to say "I'll bite your face cunt".  Very disappointed.


----------



## digrar (May 2, 2013)

A handy rugby player in his day, represented Queensland.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 4, 2013)

Bit of a bump but I found this site at work the other night. It's got lots of personal accounts and a few contact reports and the like. It's a bit of a mess to navigate though. 

http://www.w3vietnam.org.nz/


----------



## pardus (Sep 4, 2013)

SpitfireV said:


> Bit of a bump but I found this site at work the other night. It's got lots of personal accounts and a few contact reports and the like. It's a bit of a mess to navigate though.
> 
> http://www.w3vietnam.org.nz/



Thanks for that Spit, I know 3* of those guys personally, and my company conducted an ANZAC day service at the grave of one other guy who DOW.

*ETA, make that 4 guys.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 4, 2013)

No worries mate. This is that book I mentioned above if you're interested. V4 Coy. 

http://poppiesfeilding.circlesoft.n...gfeeandorfreightchargesmayapply-9780473185152


----------



## pardus (Sep 4, 2013)

Shit, going through the lists of names brings up a lot of old memories. Ive forgotten a few now too...


----------



## pardus (Sep 5, 2013)

From the address given on 3 August 2005 in Christchurch, New Zealand to commemorate the death of*, 
43223 Pte David Wright
RNZIR 
Whiskey 3 Coy, 2Pl  *
Age:  23
wounded:  30 January 1970
died of wounds:  19 March 1970



> *It is the soldier not the reporter,Who has given us freedom of the press.*
> *It is the soldier not the poet,Who has given us freedom of speech.*
> *It is the soldier not the union organiser,Who has given us freedom to demonstrate.*
> *It is the soldier who salutes the flag,Who serves beneath the flag and,Whose coffin is draped by the flag,Who allows the protester to burn the flag.*


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 16, 2013)

I got that book about V4 the other day. It's very good but it could have done with a little bit of editing, in the sense that it looks like they've copied and pasted emails into the manuscript. IE often you'll get guys writing about "trng" or the like, which is a very minor annoyance and doesn't take away from the book itself. It's clearly written for the families and soldiers themselves IMO, since there's a lot of nudge nudge etc and terms that don't seem to be explained well. 

That said, it is excellent. The photos are great, what they're saying is interesting. It's a great perspective on the war from one Coy's viewpoint. 

Pardus, can you clear something up for me. The W1/2/3 and V1/2/3/4, they were Vietnam only designations for their rotations, right? I haven't been able to quite figure this one out.


----------



## pardus (Oct 16, 2013)

SpitfireV said:


> Pardus, can you clear something up for me. The W1/2/3 and V1/2/3/4, they were Vietnam only designations for their rotations, right? I haven't been able to quite figure this one out.



Yes. 1 RNZIR was the "host" unit, along with alot of essential attachments like engineers, cooks, artillery of course. The W's and V's designators were the designators of the contingents deployed to Vietnam for 6 or 12 month depolyments. A battle group if you will, made for the deployment and disbanded once they were back to Singas.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 16, 2013)

pardus said:


> Yes. 1 RNZIR was the "host" unit, along with alot of essential attachments like engineers, cooks, artillery of course. The W's and V's designators were the designators of the contingents deployed to Vietnam for 6 or 12 month depolyments. A battle group if you will, made for the deployment and disbanded once they were back to Singas.



Cool, thanks mate.


----------

